# 2-15 gallon heater review and suggestion



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys!

So when I first set up my tank I had gotten Tetra's submersible heater for 2-10 gallons for my 2.5 gal aquarium.









I've heard a lot of bad things about this heater - that it stops heating and basically becomes useless. It's supposed to keep water at 78 degrees +/- 2 degrees. This was my experience the first time around. I left it in the tank during my water changes (usually unplugged it first) but after a while I noticed it didn't keep keep my tank anywhere near 78 degrees. It would fluxuate between 75 to almost 81. Bad for betta.

I realized that this heater is very, very finicky. It can't experience any temperature shock or the thermostat will die. The directions said to unplug it for at least 15 minutes before taking it out of an aquarium. It also said to put it in an aquarium for 15 min before plugging it in. And NEVER leave it on an expose it to open air.

Now I'm new to the betta hobby and didn't realize that when the company gives you these instructions - you really NEED to take them.

So I bought a new heater (same kind, its the only one for small tanks at my lfs) and followed all the rules to the letter. Unplug it for 15 min before water change. Leave it in during water change and wait 15 min to plug it back in. Since doing that it's been working great! It's been keeping my tank at a comfy 78-79 degrees and my betta has perked up.

So, in my experience anyway, this heater is great for small aquariums if and only if you use it properly and don't blow the thermostat. It's a picky device and can easily be broken. :/


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Did not know that ( never reads directions) Thanks!

I have two-one from Walmart that hardly works (72 ish range) and one from a local fish store (different brand that works a bit better (76ish)

I have also returned 2 to Walmart that didn't work-Guess what ?I asked the guy what they do with them and he said if it's not damaged looking they put them right back on the shelf for sale!!!! Suspicion confirmed..


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I forget what brand my LFS sells, but they are the best I'v used. Not a big fan of the Tetra heater I have, its something like that one. I always unplug all heaters before changes I once forgot this and it melted my suction cups xD but it still works, and I still use it to help heat my 55 for my Oscar. Marineland makes good heaters but never used them. Heck I have 2 OLD topfin heaters with the little screw like thing for the hang on styles. They both work still and work great never a problem.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Soccerdog693,

I also have the same heater in my five gallon, from Walmart (I also bought my five gallon set up there as well). It's been running 7 months, no problems - and I do follow the directions for water changes (unplug - change water - plug).
Keep the tank at 76F. Would like it to be a bit higher, but it's consistant, and my fishes are healthy and happy.

My sweetie got me a Petco giftcard for Christmas. It's enough money so if the heater goes, I can quickly replace it - and with the tank being so small, I'd have to replace it FAST.

Cheryl


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have used this heater several times and I've never had problems. Sometimes the temp drops into the 70s but thats what I want in my fry tanks....flucuation in temps kills off the weaker fry and only the strongest are left to continue the bloodline.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I just cleaned up my 10g getting it ready for breeding, the heater I was talking about is the Penn Plax Cascade Submersible Heater, I have 2 100w(5g and 10g) and 1 200w(55g with a extra 100w hang style).


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just remember when I bought this heater online almost all the reviews said that it didn't work, but I suspect not many of them read the directions. I know I rarely do. 

I wish my LPS had more options than this heater, but it's all I've got for know and Xander seems to be doing OK.

So I just thought I'd let everyone know about a heater that has worked for me.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (May 30, 2010)

I have this heater, sometimes my temps dip a little but my bettas still thrive so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

I use the same heater and it holds constant at 77 degrees, is little hassle to use, and is a great size for a smaller tank. I have a friend who has gone through 5 of the same heater, claiming that they break after several uses. We'll see, but I'm wondering if his problem isn't due to not following the directions, as you said.


----------



## soccerdog693 (Dec 28, 2010)

You just have to treat it like a betta fish - temperature shock is not good for it.


----------

